# How to check purity of Ghee ?



## Faun (Dec 31, 2008)

Buddies is there any easy method to know the purity of Ghee.

Yeah I know there are chemical reagent methods but I don't have those chemicals. 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 31, 2008)

Eat it today and reply back tomorrow. If you don't reply back we'll know it was impure.

(I'm sorry you had to read that. It's just that it's 31st night and I'm sitting at home which is pissing me off.)


----------



## confused (Dec 31, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Eat it today and reply back tomorrow. If you don't reply back we'll know it was impure.


mere muh ki baat cheen li tune.....


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 1, 2009)

Kisi kutte ko khila de, agar uske bal jhar gaye to sudh ghee hai warna shudh nahi hai... (wo, bolte hain na, kute ke pet mein ghee hajam nahi hoti)


Ummm...sahi bola jaye to, uska smell alag hota hai, thoda thick hota hai, some hard (not so hard) particles should be with large quantity.
If u've ever tasted pure ghee, then u can get d diff by smell, if not then its tough.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2009)

Adulteration of Ghee means adding other vanaspati ghee or oil to it. So it will not make anyone sick. Only in extreme cases it will have anything harmful which is less than happening.

Well...yeah as rhitwick said - smell is different, and thickness etc are a good sign of purity. 

Anyway one test is to get HCl + salt to test it. Thats the simplest I could get.


----------



## shikhaonline (Jan 1, 2009)

Tests to detect adulteration in ghee

1. Butyrorefractometer reading

Properly filtered ghee whose temperature is around 40°C is taken; 2-3 drops of it are poured in to the butyrorefractometer by the side of the glass rod. Now the reading is noted by the scale placed above the meter. Care has to be exercised to maintain the temperature of water that is flowing over the thermometer to be at 40°C. If the temperature deviates, then the results obtained may not be accurate.      

2. Baudoin Test (Detection of adulteration of ghee with vanaspathi)

As per the prevention of food adulteration act, it has been made mandatory to add 5% sesame oil to vanaspathi in order to detect the presence of vanaspathi in ghee through Baudoin test. The principle behind the test is development of permanent crimson red colour with furfural in the presence of concentrated hydrochloric acid in ghee adulterated with vanaspathi.

How to detect?

Take 5 g of molten filtered ghee in a test tube and add 5 ml of concentrated hydrochloric acid and 0.1 ml furfural solution in alcohol (2%) and mix the contents thoroughly and it is allowed to remain undisturbed for 10 min. Development of crimson red colour shows that the ghee is adulterated with vanaspathi.

3. Detection of mineral oil in ghee

About 2 g of ghee is saponified with 25 ml of 50% alcoholic potassium hydroxide for one hour. Then the saponified content is transferred to a beaker containing 100 ml of water. Development of turbidity indicates the adulteration of mineral oil in ghee.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 1, 2009)

^ 

@above, did u read T's original post ??



> Yeah I know there are chemical reagent methods but I don't have those chemicals.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 2, 2009)

Where did you get Hcl from?? So, you got a job as a chem lec already?


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2009)

^^Naah, HCl is not at home so odor, thickness did the trick.

Sometimes I think I should have these basic chemicals at home. Point noted, atleast in dilute form I will get them.

Nope am not doing any job now !


----------



## Joker (Jan 2, 2009)

i can taste & tell teh difference.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 2, 2009)

doodh aur dahi ki purity kaise check ki jaaye woh bhi batana bhai.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jan 3, 2009)

Dimaag ka dahi kar diya..

You shud've acted being 'Mr. BHUSHAN' of Bheja Fry...


----------



## krazzy (Jan 3, 2009)

rajkumar_personal said:


> Dimaag ka dahi kar diya..



I can say for sure this Dahi will be impure.


----------



## Beckhamgal (Jan 7, 2009)

^+1*smile18.com/imgs/foolish/foolish003.gif


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 10, 2009)

COLOR of ghee should be near to white

n ya check the smell n hard particles in ghee

ur intuition will judge the purity


----------



## Ph4x0r (Jan 10, 2009)

punjab ghee !


----------

